# Back after 5 years



## Amk Bem (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello everyone, this site really helped me a lot when I was going through my divorce.
After some years I am back...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome back -- are there any posts to your old story?
Anyway, hopefully you can help others going through the same thing.

Are you having issues NOW that brought you back?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a link to the OP's new thread. https://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/436099-after-5-years.html

I'm closing this thread so that she had only one active thread on this topic.


----------

